# Ivy Farm Manor, Hampole, Doncaster - August 2013



## zeroUE (Aug 14, 2013)

This one has gone under a few different names on various previous reports including Hampole Manor, The Manor House and The Doctors House. The Stonework at the front gate shows this as Ivy Farm and this is confirmed by mapping, and Hampole Manor is actually a different building on the same road.

I’m sure that everyone knows there’s a pool and cars there but as you will see they aren’t the focus of my report, the photos of them they haven’t been included. Since previous reports you will notice that the back garden has severely grown almost hiding the building from the rear, and many of the interesting artifacts are now sadly gone, there’s none of the bottles or jars left, the pair of shoes are gone.

Bit of background for the site, it was owned by a Doctor until the 1990′s when he was apparently driven from his home following a very unsettling series of events whereby he released a patient who had been held under the Mental Health Act who then went on to stab an 11 year old girl two days later in Doncaster’s Frenchgate Shopping Centre. There was a Doncaster telephone directory inside dated 1999.

It is a wonderful property, especially the upstairs room with the exposed beams and would be fantastic to live in should it ever be renovated.







The back garden is now severely overgrown




















The classic urbex phone shot!















The underside of the porch roof was in remarkably good condition

























The other classic urbex out the window shot

























This little chappie in the fireplace doesn't look too happy










Who's next?





Thanks for looking!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 14, 2013)

Nicely done
Looking a bit emptier these days
Go on, throw us in a pic of the pool


----------



## zeroUE (Aug 15, 2013)

Since you asked I'll chuck one up for ya in the morning lol


----------



## zeroUE (Aug 15, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Nicely done
> Looking a bit emptier these days
> Go on, throw us in a pic of the pool



your wish is my command!

Here is the pool pic, pitty its empty it would have been perfect for the post explore dip to cool down!





But never mind, the poolside bath is ready and waiting 





cheers!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 15, 2013)

This building has some age about it,great pics.


----------

